# Sofagamer - PC von der Couch aus einschalten!?



## Karotte81 (10. Dezember 2019)

Juhu,

mal wieder ein schönes Thema von mir  Vielleicht diesmal ohne Grundsatzdiskussionen.

Mir ist gestern in meiner unendlichen Faulheit und Dekadenz(nicht zu ernst nehmen) mal wieder aufgefallen, wie unfassbar wenig Lust ich habe den PC anzumachen, wenn ich mich erstmal auf die Couch gepflanzt habe. Und da wurde mir klar, dass es doch superpraktisch wäre, wenn ich den PC anmachen könnte, ohne aufzustehen. 

Geht das irgendwie, und wenn ja, wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen?  Kann man sich da irgendwie eine "Fernbedienung" kaufen, mitsamt Adapter zum einbauen o.ä.? Spontane Google Suche brachte gestern nichts zum Vorschein, aber womöglich habe ich auch die falschen Suchbegriffe benutzt.  Sollte aber doch irgendwas geben was man auf die Pins auf dem Mainboard setzen kann, was den Kontakt grundsätzlich sperrt, und auf Knopfdruck dann überbrückt(und somit den Rechner startet). 

Lösungen via Remote Software Lösungen wie TeamViewer finde ich glaube ich nicht optimal. Laut einem Video was ich vorhin gesehen habe, muss der Rechner im Sleep Modus(o.ä.) sein, was bei mir sowieso nie der Fall ist. 
Der Rechner ist schlichtweg aus, natürlich liegt Strom an, und soll dann irgendwie angehen, als hätte ich den Power Knopf gedrückt.


Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, danke wie immer im voraus. 



PS: Und ja ich weiß, ich bin faul, aber da ich es selber weiß, müsst ihr mir das nicht mehr sagen


----------



## lefskij (10. Dezember 2019)

Also mir fällt da ganz spontan die BIOS-Option "Wake on keyboard" und /oder "Power on by keyboard" ein... 

Falls Du ein Wireless Keyboard hast, brauchst Du dafür noch nicht mal einen langen Stock, um an die Tasten zu kommen 

... wobei hier die Frage ist: kann ein Wireless Keyboard und dessen USB-Anschluss soetwas überhaupt? Ich habe das zumindest noch nicht probiert aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.

EDIT: Hier noch ein kurzes und vermutlich veraltetes Tutorial... die Grundeinstellungen müssten aber ähnlich sein: How to turn on computer via USB Keyboard - Super User


----------



## HisN (10. Dezember 2019)

An ne Smarte Steckdose die den Strom im Idle abdreht und im Bios bei den Stromeinstellungen AN einstellen.

Alexa PC an.
Smart-Me Steckdose an
Fritzbox Handy PC an


----------



## Venom89 (10. Dezember 2019)

Wie wäre es den einfach mit Wake on LAN? Sollte eigentlich schon lange Standard sein und funktioniert natürlich auch, wenn der PC herunter gefahren wurde.

Das ganze lässt sich dann per App auf dem Smartphone/Tablet, oder auch mit einem Sprachassistenten (Alexa/Google Home etc) steuern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (10. Dezember 2019)

Soetwas gibt es...
Silverstone SST-ES02-USB, Fernbedienung für PC Power on/off - Zubehör für Gehäuse

Vielleicht werde ich mir das in meiner grenzenlosen Faulheit auch noch zulegen.

Gesucht habe ich bei Google mit "Fernbedienung PC" und wurde sofort fündig.


----------



## Redrudi (10. Dezember 2019)

Na,so dolle soll das teil nicht sein und ob dein Interner Usb auch Strom liefert wenn der Rechner runter gefahren ist solltest du auch vorher erkunden. Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Karotte81 (11. Dezember 2019)

Oh, schön, schon ein paar Antworten. 

Wake on Lan kenne ich natürlich, aber habe es nie wirklich ausprobiert. Kenne nur dass man den Rechner im Standby per Tastatur starten kann. Ein Stock für die Tastatur ist auch nicht notwendig, ein bisschen bewegen geht ja noch 

HiSN's Vorschläge klingen interessant. Aber am liebsten wäre mir natürlich eine Lösung ohne wieder irgendwas kaufen zu müssen. Am besten natürlich irgendwie per App(aufm Handy) steuerbar. Verstehe nur nicht so ganz wie du das meinst mit Fritz Box Handy PC an ... ich connecte eine Smart Steckdose mit meinem Router? Und dann im Router selber übers handy was aktivieren? Oder über die Fritz Box App fürs Handy? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den einfach mit Wake on LAN? Sollte eigentlich schon lange Standard sein und funktioniert natürlich auch, wenn der PC herunter gefahren wurde.
> 
> Das ganze lässt sich dann per App auf dem Smartphone/Tablet, oder auch mit einem Sprachassistenten (Alexa/Google Home etc) steuern.



Und welche App brauche ich dafür? Ok, google sagt, es gibt auch für Android Wake on Lan Apps. 

Das schaue ich mir nachher mal an, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Ansonsten wäre wohl eine Smart Steckdose recht sinnvoll, wobei ich eigentlich keine Lust auf diese Sprachsteuerung habe, zumindest nicht auf Alexa .... besser wäre wie gesagt übers Handy anklicken. 



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Soetwas gibt es...
> Silverstone SST-ES02-USB, Fernbedienung für PC Power on/off - Zubehör für Gehäuse
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich mir das in meiner grenzenlosen Faulheit auch noch zulegen.
> ...



Ich habe auf Englisch gesucht, und wenn du (u.a.) remote eingibst, wirst du erstmal von Remote Tools a la TeamViewer erschlagen. Aber danke, das merke ich mir mal. Sowas hatte ich ja auch im Eingangsposting beschrieben, dachte mir schon dass es sowas gibt. Aber vllt geht es ja auch ohne zusätzlichen Kauf.

Werde mich gleich heute Abend dranklemmen.

Auf die Faulheit!


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2019)

Das Alexa-Zeug lässt sich meistens über eine Handy-App steuern, sonst würde der Alexa-Kram nicht funktionieren^^

Mein Rechner hängt an einer Smart-Me-Steckdose. Aber das ist natürlich eine etwas größere Investition als so eine 19€ Alexa-Steckdose (bei der die Funktionalität der Abschaltung auch gerne mal fehlt und manuell gemacht werden müsste) oder eine 40 Euro Fritz-Dect Steckdose. Und Du sagst ja das Du eigentlich nix kaufen möchtest. Der Trick ist halt das in der Steckdose ein Timer läuft, der im Idle (bei Unterschreitung einer Last-Grenze) nach ein paar Minuten den Strom ganz abschaltet. Und wenn man die Dose dann per App wieder anschaltet, fährt der Rechner gleich mit hoch.


----------



## DerLee (11. Dezember 2019)

Interessante Frage 
Muss man aber nicht "nur" den Einschaltknopf verlängern und zur Couch bringen und gut wäre es?

Danan würde auch jeder Funkschalter funktionieren, zwischen gelötet und gut 

Ist ja nur ein, ein- und aus-schalter ....


----------



## Karotte81 (12. Dezember 2019)

So, hab jetzt gestern ne ganze Weile probiert Wake on Lan zu nutzen.

Was habe ich gemacht?
Erstmal in der Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte eingestellt, dass der PC nur mit Magic Packets aus dem Ruhezustand geweckt werden kann.

Dazu habe ich im Bios Wake on Lan aktiviert(bei asus wake on pci-e).

Dann habe ich mir eine Wake on Lan App geladen, im Netzwerk gescannt und meinen Rechner hinzugefügt.

Im Router UDP Port 7 und 9 freigegeben.

Und,was womöglich doppelt gemoppelt ist, über die Fritz Box Wake on Lan aktiviert.

Und siehe da, es funktioniert nichts :/

Habe erst später gelesen dass ich mir das mit der App übers Handy sparen und es direkt über die FritzBox bewerkstelligen könnte, daher da auch wake on lan aktiviert.

Funktioniert aber auch alles nicht.

Lustigerweise ist mein Rechner gestern nachm Runterfahren jedes Mal direkt wieder hochgefahren, ich denke das kommt von der FritzBox. Also iwas wird offenbar gesendet, aber nicht wirklich gezielt. Musste ihn dann manuell ausmachen, damit er auch ausbleibt. 

Jmd ad hoc irgendeine Idee was ich vllt übersehen haben könnte? Kann gerne nachher Screenshots einstellen.
Eigentlich wäre die Lösung über die FritzBox am einfachsten.

Etwas kaufen ist natürlich kein Problem, aber unnötig wenns auch anders geht. Wobei ivh mir glaube ich eh mal Smart Steckdosen zulegen muss, da könnte ich mal eine andere Stromadapter entsorgen. Aber eins nachm anderen


----------



## Karotte81 (12. Dezember 2019)

Ha!

Habe meinen PC soeben vom WC aus gestartet  [edit: oder auch nicht, siehe weiter unten)

Per FritzBox "PC aufwecken", die Option steht unter "Wake on Lan" im Fritz Router. Die hatte ich natürlich gestern auch schon mehrfach ausprobiert, da hat es nie funktioniert. 

Bleibt aber das Problem mit dem erneuten wieder hochfahren, das macht er nämlich nachwievor. 

Habe im Windows das "pc nur mit magic packet wecken" wieder deaktiviert. Im Bios die Einstellungen aber gelassen. Brauche ich die Bios Einstellungen überhaupt aktivieren wenn ich das über die FritzBox mache? 

Was hakt denn da jetzt noch? 
Und meine Frage vom letzten Posting gilt natürlich eigentlich auch noch, hätte nichts dagegen zu verstehen wieso es nicht funktioniert hat per "wake on lan" app obwohl wirklich alles am pc/im bios korrekt eingestellt sein müsste. 

Hat jmd diese Wake on lan apps schonmal benutzt? 

Wenn man über die Apps einen Pc hinzufügt, kann man folgende Eingaben machen:

MAC Adresse: Hab ich bzw. nimmt er automatisch
Hostname/IP/Broadcast Adresse: Da trägt er automatisch 168.178.1.255 ein, bin mir aber unsicher ob das richtig ist? Broadcast!?
Port: Da habe ich 9 genommen, 7 soll aber auch gehen(lt Google). Per UDP im Router freigeschaltet.
Geräte IP: Da steht die interne IP meines Rechners
Onlinestatus Port: Ist leer, verstehe ich auch nicht.
Geräte ID: irrelevant
Secure PW: irrelevant


----------



## Karotte81 (16. Dezember 2019)

Alle schon aufgegeben? 

Also dennoch noch ein Update von mir:

Wake on Lan funktioniert nicht. Der Computer lässt sich auch nicht gezielt starten, das wo ich dachte dass es funktioniert hat, war der Tatsache geschuldet dass der Rechner automatisch startet, dank der FritzBox kurze Zeit nachm Stromstecker anmachen.  Habe jetzt alles wieder ausgemacht, weil es auch einfach kein Zustand war dass der Rechner dann permanent gestartet ist, obwohl man runterfahren ausgewählt hatte.

Die FritzBox kann den Rechner auf jeden Fall starten. Sie startet ihn ja dummerweise auch automatisch, sobald Internetzugriff bei dem Rechner besteht. Und das ist der Punkt wo ich mich frage, warum liegt denn Internetzugriff vor, wenn der Rechner aus ist? Wie kommt die FritzBox da zu dem Signal und sendet es? Und dann auch noch durchgehend(Neustart). 
Wenn ich das irgendwie gezielt ein- und ausschalten könnte, wäre das eigentlich schon die Lösung des Problems.

Ansonsten muss ich doch eine Hardwarelösung in Form einer FB oder Smart Steckdose nehmen.


----------



## Venom89 (18. Dezember 2019)

Die Funktion der Fritzbox benötigst du überhaupt nicht, dass würde ich deaktivieren. Nur im BIOS Wake on Pci-e.
Die anderen Punkte deaktivieren. Dann startet der Rechner auch nicht, wenn der Strom kurz weg geschaltet wurde. 

Google-Ergebnis für https://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=64444&d=1493991029&thumb=1

Ich nutze eine Android App dafür. Da musst du eigentlich nur einen Namen sowie die MAC Adresse eintragen. Das wars


----------



## Karotte81 (20. Dezember 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Funktion der Fritzbox benötigst du überhaupt nicht, dass würde ich deaktivieren. Nur im BIOS Wake on Pci-e.
> Die anderen Punkte deaktivieren. Dann startet der Rechner auch nicht, wenn der Strom kurz weg geschaltet wurde.
> 
> Google-Ergebnis für https://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=64444&d=1493991029&thumb=1
> ...



Danke dir, aber ich habe doch bereits geschrieben was ich ausprobiert habe, und WOL im Bios einzustellen war natürlich das Erste was ich gemacht habe. 

Meine Erfahrungen bzgl Androids Apps habe ich auch beschrieben. Zwei Beiträge weiter oben.


> Wenn man über die Apps einen Pc hinzufügt, kann man folgende Eingaben machen:
> 
> MAC Adresse: Hab ich bzw. nimmt er automatisch
> Hostname/IP/Broadcast Adresse: Da trägt er automatisch 168.178.1.255 ein, bin mir aber unsicher ob das richtig ist? Broadcast!?
> ...



Also nur Name u Mac war bei den apps die ich probiert habe nicht der Fall, bisschen mehr kann man schon eingeben(und vermutlich falsch machen). Hat bei mir wie gesagt nicht funktioniert. 

Und wie ich übrigens auch bereits geschrieben habe, habe ich die Funktion in der FritzBox natürlich wieder deaktiviert, weil ein sich "dauernd selbststartender Rechner" nicht ganz mein Ziel war  

Verrätst du mir vllt welche App du benutzt hast? 

Hast du im Windows nicht die von mir auch erwähnte Funktion bzgl der Magic Packets aktiviert? ("Pc nur mit Magic Packet aufwecken" o.ä., findet man in der Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte) Laut diversen Einträgen im Internet sollte man das eigentlich auch aktivieren.


----------



## BojackHorseman (21. Dezember 2019)

Wie wäre es mit Dr. Farnsworth Fingerverlängerer?


----------



## Karotte81 (23. Dezember 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Dr. Farnsworth Fingerverlängerer?


Wie wäre es mit hilfreichen Beiträgen?


----------

